# please help with pattern



## lucianne (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, can you help me with instructions on how to make this 'clam shell pattern' on the knitting machine, please? I don't know much about the short row technique. Thank you


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

How long have you been machine knitting? I might suggest that you watch the YT videos by Chris Bennett - Feather & Fan Stitch for Knitting Machine (12 stitch & 18 stitch) (just to get you started). I love that picture, and can see something made with this design. I have not tackled anything like this before! Much success.


----------



## lucianne (Jul 19, 2012)

I already watched those videos, nothing to do with the pattern above. Thank you anyway


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting pattern - looks like a whole lot of short rows to me. I'd like to see the beginning edge and the back views.....

and the pattern too, lol.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's beautiful, and I don't think I've seen it before. It does look like short rows, and almost like entrelac. 

I'll look through my Susan Guagliumi books and see if there's anything similar. My other thought would be Mike Becker. He did an entrelac book for the machine and seems to tackle unusual techniques like this.

By the way, where is the picture from? 

Helenr1 is right, seeing the back would help a whole lot in figuring it out. If there are long floats between the colors, it would seem to be short rowing, but if no floats, it might be done like entrelac or even short rowing using intarsia.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

randiejg said:


> It's beautiful, and I don't think I've seen it before. It does look like short rows, and almost like entrelac.
> 
> I'll look through my Susan Guagliumi books and see if there's anything similar. My other thought would be Mike Becker. He did an entrelac book for the machine and seems to tackle unusual techniques like this.
> 
> ...


I have Susan's first book. If it is there, please let me know which page. Thanks!


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

I would also love to have instructions for this technique or clamshell


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

You can purchase the pattern with full instructions here 
http://de.dawanda.com/product/51061686-strickanleitung-muschelmuster-fd-strickmaschine

Here I offer a detailed guide for a triangular shawl with this beautiful seashell pattern.

The guide is written for the knitting machine. The cloth can be combined with any arbitrary yarn and any knitting machine manufacture, whether fine, medium or coarse Tricker.

The repeat of a pattern set - ie a shell - is produced by knitting from extended series. Each repeat has 21 needles on the machine. For a corresponding width of the fabric of the machine must cast off the work in the middle and will be charged separately finished right and left, after exhausting the entire needles or width. This may sound complicated, but it is not. Practiced throw from the knit with contrast of the machine and attach the relevant pages on newly. Others - like I like to do it - take the stitches on knitting needles.

The eye-catching pattern is worked back and forth in rows. The shells caused by the waxing of stitches through the advancement of certain needles. 
The detailed manual is provided for a better understanding with pictures.

After completion of the cloth is crocheted and if desired, decorated with fringes.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

The site is not in English......how are the instructions?


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

txgigi said:


> The site is not in English......how are the instructions?


 Hi, If you open the page in Google, you can right click and then click translate... Hope this helps... I just did that too,.. So I could read it,..


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

HKelley350 said:


> I have Susan's first book. If it is there, please let me know which page. Thanks!


I tried all of these suggestions an came up 0.
I tried to buy the pattern but they do not sell to Canada, only to the EU


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

It is all short rowed. similar to entrelac, with half shells left right and bottom,BUT HOW?


----------



## lucianne (Jul 19, 2012)

Alessandrina showed me this:
http://alessandrina.com/2013/02/18/automated-shell-shapes
I tried to knit a sample, but I got lost on the way.
Can anyone make a video and upload it on YouTube-for example- please? I'd really appreciated it!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

I am trying to find out, I have contacted Michael Becker of distinctive Knits and he wrote me right back. He is considering making a technique book, If not follow his entrelac descriptions.


----------



## lucianne (Jul 19, 2012)

I contacted the German lady and she told me that she doesn't have the pattern in English.


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

that is kind of funny as she was born in the USA
something is very fishy here


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Alexandrina's is nice but not quite right for the relief effect.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

edelweiss, what a great sense of humor you have.  

My humor flag pops up on "edelweiss" being "in hiding" ... 
Hmmmm .... wonder what country that might be ....


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG this cannot be so hard.
Susanna lewis has something in her book on page 163 :roll:


----------



## lucianne (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't have that book...did you follow the pattern from S.Lewis book and made it, edelweiss?


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

please practice short rowing this will help you.
I will have a sample to follow in the next few days.
I am by no means an expert.
try youtube crocodile stitch on knitting machine roberts rose kelly
Nice it is NOT the same but the idea is.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just thinking - maybe the pic is upside down from the way it is knitted .... 

I agree, edelweiss, it can't be that hard - some vital little thing is not shown with this view.


----------



## edelweiss (Jan 27, 2014)

Diana Sullivan put out a new video on how to do this shell stitch, Hurray :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------

